# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  Wanhao Duplicator 5S ! - 3D Markt

## 3DMarkt

*3DMarkt.at*


Wanhao Duplicator 5S
 


*Fitted with its own WanhaoMaker Software
**Huge Building Volume of 37.8 litres!
**Increasing Printing speed- 300mm per second
**Contains 0.02mm Resolution
**1Year Full Factory Warranty
* 


Referred to as one of the largest  desktop 3D printers in the world, the new and improved Wanhao Duplicator 5S surpasses itself and succeeds in providing the user with a superfast  3D printing service.
 Capable of printing up to an amazing 37.8 litres in volume, the Wanhao  Duplicator 5S allows the user to print products in a range of sizes and  without question get value for their money. 
Fitted with its own dedicated WanhaoMaker software, this top of the  range printer an adjustable layer thickness from 0.02mm – 0.4mm, which  is a necessity in order to print some epic detailed 3D products. 
Printing big has finally been made easy! Don’t miss out and pick up yours today!!  
 

*Advanced features:
*
*•* Massive building volume: 305*205*605mm
  • One of the fastest 3-D printers in the world, you can even adjust the printing speed during printing!
  • Layer thickness: Choose 0.02 – 0.4 mm which is adjustable by included software.
  • High performance, patented extruder, no clogging problem
  • Built-in memory, off-line printing available, any interrupt is ok during printing.
  • All-steel frame work, super long service life
  • Industrial-grade motion system, high stability and precision
  • Speed: 20 – 300 mm/s
  • Positioning precision: 2.5 micron on Z axis, 11 micron on XY axis.
  • Overall dimensions: 460 x 400 x 860 mm
  • Shipping weight: kg (88 lbs) 39
  • Linear ball bearings
  • 4x20 LCD character display and turning and press control pad


*
Printing Specifications*


Printing technology                                                                                             FFF Fused Filament Fabrication

  Extruders                                     1 Single Extruder

Interface                                                                                                                                         Print with SD Card or direct via USB  Port

Build volume                                                                                                                         305 x 205 x 605 mm, about 37,8 l

  Layer resolution                                                                                                          0.02mm - 0.4mm

  Print speed                                                                                                                             20-300 mm/s

  Position precision                                                                                                    X, Y Axis 0.01mm

  LCD Display                                                                                                                             4x20 LCD character display and  multi-direction control pad

  Operating nozzle temperature                                           Recommended Maximum 230 C

   Stock nozzle diameter                                                          0.4 mm

  Flow Rate                                                                                             Approx 200 cc/hr

  Platform temperature                                                             NA

  Supported materials                                           Prints              PLA, PET

  Filament diameter                                                                       3.0+-0.1mm

  Connections                                                                                       USB, SD Card slot

  Chassi                                                                                                       Extreme XV Rock Steel structure

For more information please e-mail us at info@3dmarkt.at or checkout our website www.3Dmarkt.at
The following product can also be found on ebay http://www.ebay.com/usr/3dmarkt?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
You can also Find us on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/3DMarkt?fref=ts



53.jpg55.jpg51.jpg

----------

